# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Charity's New Man

## lizann

So she's back and having been dumped by Michael who will she set her eyes on next?

Will she pick Cain once she hears he has money from swindling the Kings or David (but has he any money) or one of the Sharma brothers??????

----------


## Hannelene

Doesn't she get back together with Cain?

David I couldn't see Charity going for Charity likes a little bit of a challenge and I find he is a little soft

----------


## Perdita

Charity and Cain will be tempted but it won't last, I don't think.

----------


## tammyy2j

Well she has a thing for the men who live in HomeFarm so maybe Nathan or his dad Mark

----------


## Hannelene

Do you think Mark would go for Charity?

----------


## Perdita

I think he has got more than he can handle with Faye and Natasha  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

I think Jai might have his eye on Charity

----------

